# Ultramarines 3:d company



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Hiya, this will be my first attempt for a plog. In this first post I thought I should showcase what I got so far as I have been building on this force for about 2 years now. (I´m a slow painter ) If the uppdates get a bit thin that will probably just mean I got tired of painting blue, but I always come back to the guys in blue in some way 

I have been playing and collecting in this hobby for some 10 years now and I have finally managed to stick to and army and paint up a playable force with it to. When I started this force I decided not to rush anything and let it take the time it takes. I´m gonna follow Codex Astartes as much as I can to. So all the squads have the right markings and stuff. And if I can buy and include FW stuff I buy it  Someday in the future a thunderhawk will be added!



A pic of the force as it stands right now.




I thought I would show you all the infantry in this uppdate. allthough I havent got the hang of taking a good pic of them yet. Will have to work on that I think. Well, on to the tacticals and the assault squads.


This was my first ever tac squad. I think it came out quite well. The reason they shine a bit is becouse they have been varnished with a gloss varnish. Not many in the force are coated in it becouse I move on to a matt varnish soon after.











Tac squad nr 2.











Assault squad. This one took forever to asemble and paint. I got really really bored of painting blue when doing these guys so I just had to do something else. I ended up buying a box of beastmen as the new rulebook for warhammer was realesed at the time  Anyway, after a few weeks of pinting brown I got back to these guys and finished them.











Sqout squad. These guys where the first to be painted for the force. I hate doing eyes. They always end up looking completly retarded so thats why only the sarge have pupils 










On to the elites then.


My sternguard where also one of the first units to be painted. As I hate to use metal models they dont see to much action though










Assault terminators. I really like how these guys turned out 










My first version of Captain Mikael Fabian. I dont really like this one. His head dident come out very well... I also tried to make a red sword with red lightning, but there is not enough contrast between the sword and the lightning so you only see it if you look very closely.











Version 2.0 Much beter this time around. And I think I pulled of the lightning in a much better way. This pic don´t do it justice though 











Well. this turned out to be a monster post. Don´t expect to se many more of these 

C&C are very welcome


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice clean painting, well done!

If you don't like the gloss shine on your tac squad, putting a thin coat of matte over it should cut down the shine quite a bit.

Any chance of some closeups on the tanks?


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks. :biggrin:

The only reason I havent recoated the squads is becouse I´m to lazy to do it 

The tanks will come hopefully tomorrow. Its a bit dark to take pics now and I don´t have a light thats good enough.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Heya mate:biggrin:

Great to see you get a plog going, something I should defo do too, must shape up on the painting....


Having seen this stuff IRL a whole bunch of times I agree that the pics aint doing the stuff justice. I think there is some photo tut around here, yea:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63287&highlight=photographing


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

They look good. Very clean. The only little thing I noticed is the helmet on the second tactical squad sergeant looks flat.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice work painting . Shame there might not be any more. 

And I thought there was very few people here who liked Ultramarines.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Asamodai said:


> They look good. Very clean. The only little thing I noticed is the helmet on the second tactical squad sergeant looks flat.


 
That was the first time i tried to paint red in that way. After that I learned that adding a bit of orange to the edges really helps


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I told you I should post a few close shots on my tanks today, but the camera I use went crazy and it won´t show any f the pic I took. I´m gona try to borrow a new camera someday here but it might take a while though


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Meldon,

Very nice work, nice to see you have done the codex almost perfectly as well. Rarely do I see vet sgt terminator helmet markings done correctly. Well done.

Also nice to see somebody else with a clean style of painting instead of constant weathering. I find the entire weathering issue very tiresome over a force and I love to see nice crisp bold colors as if they have stepped out of WD circa early 90's. 

The only comment I will make is the red use of accent on the tabards and so on. Its nice and it fits 3rd company to the letter. However it does look flat... some washing and letting the darker color pool so they are not so flat, may help you out.

Rep sir... ++


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice stuff! I especially like the Commander! +Rep


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Alexious said:


> Meldon,
> 
> Very nice work, nice to see you have done the codex almost perfectly as well. Rarely do I see vet sgt terminator helmet markings done correctly. Well done.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot  I want my marines to look like they just landed and have just disembarked from the thunderhawk. And since they are Ultramarines I want them to follow the Codex almost to the letter. There may be some small diffrences here and there but I try to stick to the codex as much as I can.

I will see what I can do about the red and washing it. I´m currently working on the company champion so he will have to be my test model then. 





Marneus Calgar said:


> Very nice stuff! I especially like the Commander! +Rep


Thanks, i put quite some time into him so it´s nice to see that people like him


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I like that you chose the 3rd company. You made me like ultramarine blue smurfs!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Master WootWoot said:


> I like that you chose the 3rd company. You made me like ultramarine blue smurfs!


The main reason I choose the 3:rd company is becouse my main opponent plays nids and 3rd is one of the companys most expirenced in fighting nids


----------



## Zacharus (Nov 10, 2010)

Its looking great and yeah i agree with you the 3rd are one of the most experienced companies with fighting the nids, i also think your a great painter too and how did you do the blue power armour?


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Zacharus said:


> Its looking great and yeah i agree with you the 3rd are one of the most experienced companies with fighting the nids, i also think your a great painter too and how did you do the blue power armour?



Thanks 

The blue is painted in 4 layers. First a layer of Ultramarines blue, then you add in some white and paint on another layer leaving about 2-3 mm of the original colour in the bottom of the armout segment. Then add a little bit more white and do the same again. For the last bit you add quite a lot of white and just highlight the edges of the armour. It takes about 2 hours to make the blue on one marine.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Meldon said:


> It takes about 2 hours to make the blue on one marine.


A labor of love right there, your great work shows through. :victory:


----------



## Zacharus (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks mate, going to try it tonight


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I finally managed to get a recharging thingy for my camera. But I also managed to borrow my father waaaay better camera, not really used to use it though but I´d like to think that the pictures came out better.

Anyway here are the close ups for the tanks that I promised 

Predator annihilator. The first of many tanks for this force. I have a few Brass etchings on it to make it look a little special.









Predator Destructor. Dident have any good etchings for this one so it´s just some transfers.









Dreadnought. The plaque was a pain to paint becouse the text is really really small. I did try to make the rext red at first but then it became imbossible to read it so I had to repaint it white. It also had an eagle on to but that one had to go becouse of space issues on the dreadnought.










Razorback. This was the first tank/transport I did for the force, and actually the first vehicle I ever made. It have som FW stuff on it to make it look really Ultramariny.









Rhino. It has been given the FW imperial eagle doors. nothing special other than that.









Rhino. Ultramarine doors from FW. I think these ones came out quite good. Both the arrow on the top hatch on this one and the other are freehand. Doing the only requierd the help of a friend and a bit of paper. After have done the straight line with the help of paper and freind I only hade to tidy it up a bit and fill it in, quite easy.









Same rhino but other side. Here you can se the rear door to. All my transports with FW stuff also have the Rear door addition.









And for a bit of a uppdate here at the end, heres my contribution for the Army paintin challange - January. My command squad. But I really have to get some better light when taking photos of my infantry specialy, they come out way to dark. ANyway. if you would like to se a mini from more angels or anything just drop a line and I will take some new pics


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the tanks! The FW additions really make them standout. I would like to see some additional pics of the Command Squad banner. It is a bit hard to make out the details due to the lack of light as you pointed out. I also like how you achieved your white. It is very clean and well done.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

The new ones is really cool too, but the tanks might look good with a red inner panel.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey Meldon, love the Marines and the Tanks! I like how you highlighted all the edges of the tanks and such, well done. Seriously, I feel you on having a nice clean looking army. At least thats how I feel about my Dark Angels. I have had a couple people in the past where I used to play that said I should dirty my tanks up a bit...I thought to myself and said no freaking way! I think of Marines as appearing very sharp, clean, and the best of the the best with their equipment being very well maintained. Secondly, Ive never really tried to dirty up a tank because Im scared im going to FUBAR it. However, I will be learning how to do it very soon with my Death Korps of Krieg. Amyways, great job man, keep it up.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Really nice tanks. Same clean cut look as the first models. It's the command squad that really stands out for me. Something in the simplicity I really like, especially the company champion.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the +rep and great comments, it really motivates me to keep painting. Well, I got a request for some more pics of the banner bearer so here goes. I have also been playing around with the settings on the camera so I think these pics are a bit better.


















I also made some close ups on the banner and the marine. 
On the Marine you also see the 4 layers of blue quite well. So if anyone want to try this method of painting blue you can see I leave quite a bit of paint from the previous layer. When one layer is done you just add white to the Ultramarine blue and start painting the next layer. Fort the last one you add quite alot of white and just paint the edges or the mort raiser areas of the armour. 

As for the Nid in the middle of the banner I can´t take credit for that one. I actually got one of my friends to paint it in his nid army colours :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool! I love the banner!


----------



## lonnebo (Sep 12, 2009)

That is my poor little Tyranid warrior on that banner and it will be a pleasure to kill the marines and reclaim it for the swarm :taunt:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Your shading on the Marines is some of the nicest I've seen... Wow...


----------



## Zacharus (Nov 10, 2010)

the standard bearer looks awesome +rep


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

nice to see a fellow ultra marine player on the logs, love what ive seen so far would like to see more close ups really nice work, your like totally opposite in type of painting, you like the clean crisp look, i like the batterd and smashed look, some good shit all in all what you on for next? can we see some closer tank shots anychance?


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments 




rich11762 said:


> nice to see a fellow ultra marine player on the logs, love what ive seen so far would like to see more close ups really nice work, your like totally opposite in type of painting, you like the clean crisp look, i like the batterd and smashed look, some good shit all in all what you on for next? can we see some closer tank shots anychance?


 
I´m going for a "just landed" look on my army. I want the to look like they just walked out of the landers and droppods after som time in space, therefor the the clean look 

I have som closeups on the tanks on some page here, or do you want to see anyone a bit more..?? Just let me know what you want to se closer and I will fix some pics of it  
Right now I´m working on sniperscouts, almost done with 2 of them, will put up pics as soon as I can.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

sound, just had a good look at your tanks i think they look a bit unfinished as there is no shading recesses which would really help bring the tank to life i think the lights on the hatch look bloody spot on really good im goin to try and copy that effect, i have a few scout snipers myself unpainted ive never used them to any great effect in a game as yet so ive put them towards the bottom of my list, ill keep a look out to see how you get on with them.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Nicely painted models! Keep up the good work. k:


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I think a little uppdate is in order here. 

I have been painting my scouts with sniper rifles on my days of from work and have now finished 2 of them.










I wanted the cloaks to look a bit diffrent from the usual painted camoscheme so I glued flock 
on them. The first one I just glued flock on the whole but it looked a bit to much like he hade green blanket on him so on the next one I simulated my bases even more and I think the result was much better.









It dosen´t show that much but the faces is painted scorched brown witch spots of green. I don´t want flesh there as that would spoil the stealthy look of them. And again, I had to paint pupils so thats why the eyes are all white.

















C&C are more then welcome. I would specialy like to know what you think about my cloaks.

Until next time


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am not sure how I feel about the flock on the cloaks, but it is more of a personal opinion rather than one on your execution of the technique. I will agree that the one with the mixed cloak looks better in my opinion as it breaks up the green. I really like the green armor as well as the way that it compliments the color you have chosen for the pants. Nice shading and highlighting on the model as a whole! Good looking work once again Meldon.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Its been a while since I updated this but stuff happening at work have kinda slowed down my painting work. Hopefully thats all done now and I can power up the painting arm again 

My scouts have actually been almost done for a while, all they missed was the last finishing touches.
I have played some games with them now and I liked how they turned out, they look much better on a tabletop then just alone on a white backround like this.









The Sergeant of the little insertion team










And for a little WiP of my February army challange squad. The sergeant is finished, the middle guy is about 3/4 done and the last one just has the first layer of blue on him. After im done with these 3 guys it´s just 7 more to go. yay.... :sarcastichand:









C&C are welcome, Always nice to try new ways of getting better


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great Meldon! I love the way your blues come out and the details on the Sgt. are great. Good work mate!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, just seen the tanks and love them and the banner, fantastic stuff :victory:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Love the scout cloaks man! I think it looks cool, I bet they do look sweet on a grassy table top. + rep.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Looks great Meldon! I love the way your blues come out and the details on the Sgt. are great. Good work mate!


Thanks Midge, I really appreciate that you like my armour since it´s quite hard work to get them to that stage. I took the time last night when I was painting and realised that I put about 2,5 hours just on the blue parts.. That means it will take me around 25 hours for just the blue parts on this whole group.. And I´ve gota do it all in just one month, ugh... :headbutt:



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Wow, just seen the tanks and love them and the banner, fantastic stuff :victory:


Glad you like them, linning all those edges with lightning blue can be a bit backbreaking at times. Always help to know that people like the endresult at those times 




troybuckle said:


> Love the scout cloaks man! I think it looks cool, I bet they do look sweet on a grassy table top. + rep.


Thanks! there is one problem with them though, they tend to blend in with the tabletop a bit too good. I´m afarind I will just overlook the entire group one day and forget them on the tabletop


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Meldon said:


> Thanks Midge, I really appreciate that you like my armour since it´s quite hard work to get them to that stage. I took the time last night when I was painting and realised that I put about 2,5 hours just on the blue parts.. That means it will take me around 25 hours for just the blue parts on this whole group.. And I´ve gota do it all in just one month, ugh... :headbutt:


I know how you feel mate. For the my Tyranid color scheme I have the same problem. It takes me 5 layers for the white on the skin, and 4 layers on the carapace colors. With some drying time in there it takes forever. You should know though that it is well worth the effort and the time you put in as your models are really fantastic.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I think you have done an Awesome job Meldon. Your Scouts and Marines have a very sharp and crisp look about them. The Cloaks on the scouts are def a new look and I think the second one really does look pretty freaking sweet. Good job man, +Rep


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey mate, these look great. I can tell they must take ages to paint with all that layering, but the effort looks like it's worth it as they've really turned out well. 

I like the way you painted the scouts green. That make's more sense in the real world, rather than painting them Ultramarine's blue. 

+rep

Rev


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Gorgeous, just beautiful. I love the clean look they have, all mistakes corrected, no overspill anywhere, decent highlights. Top notch.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks all for the comments and +rep. I´t really does the job it´s meant to do and thats keeping me motivated to keep up the painting 



TheReverend said:


> I like the way you painted the scouts green. That make's more sense in the real world, rather than painting them Ultramarine's blue.
> 
> Rev


Well, since I wanted to give the "real" camocloaks I thought that painting their armour blue might look a bit odd 



The Wraithlord said:


> Gorgeous, just beautiful. I love the clean look they have, all mistakes corrected, no overspill anywhere, decent highlights. Top notch.


Glad you like them :biggrin: I`m a bit allergic to overspill and such, so I go to great lenghts to correct such misstakes. It makes the process a bit longer but it´s worth it in the end.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

I am really liking your work, great job on the scouts cloaks, wish i had thought of that.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Pazzzmck said:


> I am really liking your work, great job on the scouts cloaks, wish i had thought of that.


 
Nothing that says you can´t do it now. It´s really easy to do. You start with a undercoat of dark brown, then add some sand or whatever basing material you use in small spots over the cloak, after that it´s just a matter of adding the grassflock to the remaning areas.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Time to make an update again with a finished entry for February and all. A new tactical squad was in the line and I finished them in the last minute with a 9-10 hour painting session. They are not based yet but I plan to cerrect that in a near future, just have to finish the march project first so I got that out of the way.










I´m quite pleased with how the sergeant came out, I think I pulled of the helmet quite nice. I also added some bits to him like grenades and pouches becouse he looked a bit empty without them. With his arm raised up like that and a pistol in his other hand he became a little to "skiny" for lack of a better word.

























And now for the entry of March month. A Rhino for the above squad to ride around in. I have added some FW Ultramarines symbols to it since I want every vehicle to look a little bit diffrent. I´m thinking of adding a bit of red to this one to further set it apart from the others.









Feedback is welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That Sgt. is really fantastic looking mate! The only thing that throws it for me just a real little bit is the red eye lenses against the red helm. Maybe a really small dot of white paint in toward the back of the lense would make it standout just a bit more to distinguish it from the helmet. Other than that really tiny bit of personal taste he is a truly spectacular model.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Maybe a really small dot of white paint in toward the back of the lense would make it standout just a bit more to distinguish it from the helmet. Other than that really tiny bit of personal taste he is a truly spectacular model.



Dont you think that a white dot in the eye could become a bit to bright for him..?? It´s nothing I have ever tried so i really don´t know how that will come out on him.. I think I will try it out on an unpainted model before I mess with the sarge  

Thanks for the tip though


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The dot doesn't need to be very big at all. Just something very small to indicate a reflection of light. Like I said I wouldn't mess with the Sgt. if you don't feel comfortable with doing it, grab some practice on another model and go from there. As I said before it was a really small thing that just caught my attention. It is still a damn fine model.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same when I started the army, but I just diden´t know what to do about it, Now that I got an idea I´m deffinatly gonna try it out


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Meldon said:


> I was thinking the same when I started the army, but I just diden´t know what to do about it, Now that I got an idea I´m deffinatly gonna try it out


Hey Meldon, again great looking models. As for the white dot, you will most likely want to place it at the back edge of the lense, where the lense should be darker. Take a gander at my Krieg models and check out the white dot for an idea.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Hey Meldon, again great looking models. As for the white dot, you will most likely want to place it at the back edge of the lense, where the lense should be darker. Take a gander at my Krieg models and check out the white dot for an idea.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


The only problem with that is my lenses are not darker further back. as I wanted it to look like there was a kind of digital light coming from inside the lens i could not do like that. So all my highlights in the lenses are very centerd. But I will check out how you do this anyway as soon as I get home from work tomorrow morning and se what I can come up with from that


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Simply beautiful painting, they have turned out fantastic, the blue looks awesome and the bright contrasting colours are great! Well done and keep the pics coming!:grin:


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Master of Sanctity said:


> Simply beautiful painting, they have turned out fantastic, the blue looks awesome and the bright contrasting colours are great! Well done and keep the pics coming!:grin:


Thanks, I will most certanly keep the pics flowing, just as long I have something new to show 

Now on to the question from me.

I was sitting here at home playing a little Marvel vs Capcom 3 and wondering if I hade any spare heads to try out the eye thingy with when I got thinking about my first clolourscheme test model. So I dug him out and allthough he don´t have a red helmet like the Sarge I think he will do fine. What do you guys think about the white dot I put in the back of the lens..?? Is it something I can keep doing or should I keep with how I do them now..??



















On this side the white dot in his eye is a bit smaller.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually that adds a lot to the overall look of the model. I would keep doing it. It gives the impression of a reflection off of a glassy surface that the lenses should have. Just remember to keep the dot small and precise and it should translate well to the rest of your models. :good:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

The white dot looks cool... 

I've actually switched to putting a bit of blaze orange instead though... I've been using the quickshade dip on them and it dulls down the red lens.. so hitting it with a bit of orange really makes it pop, IMO... when compared to the other marines I've done with the white dot, I like the effect a bit better.

Here's a link to a pic with that effect...

There are other examples in my project Log... 

Nice work on the jumper btw... His transfer is a bit shiny though... you may want to hit that with dullcoat


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Personally, I really like the work you did on this guy...


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Actually that adds a lot to the overall look of the model. I would keep doing it. It gives the impression of a reflection off of a glassy surface that the lenses should have. Just remember to keep the dot small and precise and it should translate well to the rest of your models. :good:


I will uppdate the sarge as soon as I can tomorrow then 



CLT40k said:


> The white dot looks cool...
> 
> I've actually switched to putting a bit of blaze orange instead though... I've been using the quickshade dip on them and it dulls down the red lens.. so hitting it with a bit of orange really makes it pop, IMO... when compared to the other marines I've done with the white dot, I like the effect a bit better.
> 
> ...


Your eyes on that model actually looks like they have been built up like mine, I start with a base of Gore Red, the Blood red and lastly Blazing orange.

The Jumper is not a model that will ever go into the army, He´s just my test model that I test new stuff on, The reason he´s so shiny is becouse I used old glosscoat on him to se how that would look on the marines 

I´m quite happy with how that standard bearer came out. The only thing I don´t like about him is that the laurel became a little crooked...


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I´m painting along on my Rhino for this months challange but I came to a standstill now tonight and I can´t make up my mind. I was planing to do red panels on the Rhino to do something a little diffrent. But now I´m not sure it´s a good thing to do, all the other vehicles in my army is all blue, will it be a to big diffrence from the others..?? I kinda need help on this one.

This is how far I´ve gotten yet, what do you think about making the black parts dark red..?? It would fit in with the 3:rd company theme.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

There is some really awesome stuff in this project log! The colours are clean, crisp and sharp, the highlighting (especially on the tanks) is top notch, and a really great force.

Some rep is definitely in order, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

If you are going to go with a red I would keep with a darker red, but part of me thinks that you should keep to a uniform theme with the rest of your vehicles.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Kobrakai said:


> There is some really awesome stuff in this project log! The colours are clean, crisp and sharp, the highlighting (especially on the tanks) is top notch, and a really great force.
> 
> Some rep is definitely in order, thanks for sharing!


Thanks Kobrakai, glad you like them 




Midge913 said:


> If you are going to go with a red I would keep with a darker red, but part of me thinks that you should keep to a uniform theme with the rest of your vehicles.


Well, it was just an idea I hade floating around but I´ve been on the same track as you, it will set it too much apart from the others. Back to blue it is. Thanks for the help


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, another month and another entry done in the Army challange. That thing was a blast for my rate of painting! It´s only a Rhino this month but given the time it have taken before to finish one it´s a really big improvment. I even got a few days left to paint other stuff on. 


The arrow on the back is freehand, probably the only freehand I can do well since it´s just straight lines  But I think it came out quite well. The transfers on the door is a bit to visible on the foto but I can assure you it´s only the foto that shows it that well, the varnish aqtually cover them upp nicely..


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful work, an army to be truly proud of.  Keep going.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice and clean work man. Another good addition to the army.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rhino looks really good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, I´m rather pleased with it. I just wished I could get a good Ultra symbol on the tophatch instead of the arrow but to get one of them right is really hard! They just wont get symetrical... Guess I will have to practice on that about a ton to get it right.

Well, whats next in the pipeline then? Since it´s not April yet I cant really get started on the contribution for next month so I have assembled my first ever Land Speeder. Not really sure how I´m gona achive a good paintwork with the crew and all but I´m gona try to paint the crew sepretly for this first one, see if thats a good way to do it. If you have any good tips on painting land Speeders I´m all ears


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I have put together and primed my figure for April months challange. A Chaplian in terminator armour. Hard to se on the pic as it´s all black though..  The reason for a chaplian is that I want a month where can calm down a little and paint all the other stuff that starts to clutter up my workspace. So I figured that a Character would do good being a single model and all. (And he´s been sitting on my painting table for almost a year now bugging me)










And while I´m at it I thought I would give you a little WiP on my first ever Land Speeder. The legs are all done, they are just waiting for the upperbody to get primed and painted. Not sure if this is the best way to paint a land speeder but it seemed like the most practical way. I´m not gone rush this one or anything, I´ll just paint on it whenever the spirit falls on me


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

It´s just April the 18 and I´ve been done with the Chaplain a few days ago even :O This army painting challange is turning out to be a great thing for my little blue men as they actually get steady reinforcements each month 

This month it was a mentiond above a Chaplain and I did spend some extra time on him. There are a few things I would have done diffrently on him, but overall I´m very pleased with how he turned out.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Meldon! I am especially impressed with the bone colors on the skull helm. Good work mate!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks very good. Very clean painting. Really like how you have done the scroll.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Your painting is _so_ crisp, smooth, and clean, sir. I am officially jealous of you! :grin:

And you've made the Ultramarines [a chapter that I've always found to be rather "meh"] look incredibly lovely, to boot!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> Looks very good. Very clean painting. Really like how you have done the scroll.


It´s actually very easy to do. First you paint on bleached bone until you get a even layer, after that some Gryphone Sepia wash, then again some bleached bone on the raised areas and for the final touch you paint the highest edges white.



aquatic_foible said:


> Your painting is _so_ crisp, smooth, and clean, sir. I am officially jealous of you! :grin:
> 
> And you've made the Ultramarines [a chapter that I've always found to be rather "meh"] look incredibly lovely, to boot!


 
From what I´ve seen from your skavens you can do pretty well you to


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Just a small progress update on the dreadnought I´ve been working on, I have actually gotten quite alot done in two days. Been slow going at work so that means I get alot of painting time, not a bad thing! 

Well, the dreadnought is coming along well and I should be done with it atleast next week sometime, depends on how much is going on at work this weekend.










I also took a tour to Gothenburg with my girlfriend and a friend. Ofcourse we hade to go to the GW store and it ended up getting a bit expensive for me.

The bretonnian knights is for my girlfriend, I´m trying to lure her into the hobby :biggrin: The Skave plague monks is for my really old Skaven army that I have decided would be fun to see a bit bigger. They will require a bit of tuching up though. Rest is Space marine stuff, 5 Assault terminators, 1 Vindicator and 1 Whirlwind. The SM stuff will be entries to the army painting challange.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

My motivation for painting these guys have been plumeting to be nice after buying that box of Skaven Plague Monks. But I have still finished the dreadnought for this months challange. 

I´m not that happy with him since I just wanted to get him done in the end. He did come out ok, but not more then that.


































Please let me know what you think


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work on the Dreadnought .


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Great Work!! I was really proud of my 3rd Company prior to seeing yours...I m still proud just a little less so.
I love the cleaness of your dreadnaught...wonderful work.

Doc


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The finished dread looks good. Look forward to seeing your next UMs.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice work mate 

Happy hunting with him during the summer, I wont be home to wreck him for a while


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks alot guys, you and the challange really help me with adding new blue boys to the army. I have not yet decided on what I´m going to do next. I´ts leening towards 5 new terminators with LC.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

im really loving Captain Mikael Fabian V1.0 and V2.0... although the head on V1.0 could use some more work, because it looks rather flat.

that banner for your command squad is totally awesome! what kind of banner is that?? im looking for something similar for my chapter, who specialize in hunting Nids


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

DijnsK said:


> that banner for your command squad is totally awesome! what kind of banner is that?? im looking for something similar for my chapter, who specialize in hunting Nids


Forge World goodness









link


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

DijnsK said:


> im really loving Captain Mikael Fabian V1.0 and V2.0... although the head on V1.0 could use some more work, because it looks rather flat.
> 
> that banner for your command squad is totally awesome! what kind of banner is that?? im looking for something similar for my chapter, who specialize in hunting Nids


Captain Fabian MKI was done a rather long time ago and his relic blade is broken too so I doubt he will ever be used or revisited with a paintbrush again  But I do agree, it looks kinda flat.

As for the banner it is as Madien showed in the link the Ultramarines venerable dreadnoughts backbanner. A guy in the GW store at Gothenburg diden´t want it to his dreadnought so he gave it to me  Works perfect with 3:d company Ultramarines.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks real good - I like the dread, don’t be too hard on yourself lol, the painting in neat and clean + rep.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Looks real good - I like the dread, don’t be too hard on yourself lol, the painting in neat and clean + rep.



Thanks Troy, always good to hear a differing oppion 


-----------------------

For this month the plan was to do 5 terminators but with the realese of the finecast models and me taking a trip to Gothenburg I enden up with buying a Librarian in terminator armour.
The detail on this guy is really great apart from a little misscast on one shoulderpad, but I can live with that.

So for this months painting project I give you:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I really want to get a finecast model :'(

Nice going though dude!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I just sat here awestruck reading throught your entire log. I'm at a loss for words. YOur panting is so clean and crisp. Your colors are so lush and vibrant. You have to have one of the steadiest hands I've ever seen. Your edge highlighting is perfect. I'm envious of your abilities. I don't even like Ultrasmurfs and you've got me wanting to see more. GREAT work..

Enjoy the +rep. I only wish I had more to give you.


FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome! I am looking forward to seeing that guy painted up. He is one of my favorite marine sculpts and I am curious to see if the difference in the fine cast is noticeable after paint.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I really want to get a finecast model :'(
> 
> Nice going though dude!


I actually bought 3 of them, two rats for my skaven army to 



Firefighter X said:


> I just sat here awestruck reading throught your entire log. I'm at a loss for words. YOur panting is so clean and crisp. Your colors are so lush and vibrant. You have to have one of the steadiest hands I've ever seen. Your edge highlighting is perfect. I'm envious of your abilities. I don't even like Ultrasmurfs and you've got me wanting to see more. GREAT work..
> 
> Enjoy the +rep. I only wish I had more to give you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really don´t know what else to say but thanks, it´s comments like this that really keeps me painting the blue boys  As for the edge highlightnings it´s great to see some results from the 6 years I´ve been doing it when everybody else said I should drybrush instead. But I like the clean look edge highlightning gives



Midge913 said:


> Awesome! I am looking forward to seeing that guy painted up. He is one of my favorite marine sculpts and I am curious to see if the difference in the fine cast is noticeable after paint.


No preassure at all then... :shok:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing how you paint your librarian.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

The librarian is done!

Not happy with the face, but I´ve never been good with human faces and I got tired of trying to fix it after a while. Will have to put in more practice on those parts in the future I think.

















The camera hade a bit of trouble focusing here thereof the "blurrines"









I decided to do the forcestaff all in bone as you can see from this shot here. I think it came out really good.









This arm have massive misscasts on the shoulder. As my greenstuff skills is below good I decided to try and cover it up with a paint. I think I managed to some degrees atleast. He´s not a model I would bring to a painting competition though.









Overall it was a nice model to paint, but GW have to practice their finecasting a litttle bit more, there where some bubbleholes here and there, But it really got potential. I think every new proccess have it´s share of problems in the begining and I bet there where problems when they started out with white metall. If they just fix all the little things Finecast will be awesome! :biggrin:

C&C are very welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

wonderful work Meldon! The force staff is really nice and original and in all honesty if you hadn't pointed it out I don't think that I would have noticed the miscast on the arm. Great work!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Meldon, hey looks freaking cool dude! Like Midge said, I really really like the force staff, looks tight.

Whats up next to paint?

Ohhh, have some + Rep as well for a sweet libby.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> wonderful work Meldon! The force staff is really nice and original and in all honesty if you hadn't pointed it out I don't think that I would have noticed the miscast on the arm. Great work!


Thanks Midge, glad you said that about the misscast, was afraid it would be very obvious but I must have gotten it right then 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Meldon, hey looks freaking cool dude! Like Midge said, I really really like the force staff, looks tight.
> 
> Whats up next to paint?
> 
> Ohhh, have some + Rep as well for a sweet libby.


Thanks alot, The staff took some work to get right but I´m happy with the end result on it. As for my next project I´m aiming to finally finish my Land speeder, it´s only one crew member left to so so I should have it done pretty soon... I hope.

After them it´s 5 more terminators with lightning Claws for the assault group.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

July is a great month becouse it means my vacation begins, 5 weeks of not working! :biggrin: Still have to wait until the 18th for it to begin though.... I´m gonna try and complete my 5 terminators for the army challange by then so I can really relax, and maybe go on a trip to England if my girlfriend get her will through 

well then, on to the challange pictures. As mentioned above this month it´s 5 Terminators this month. I have put LCs on all of them as they will bulk out my current terminator squad to 10 and the other 5 already have TH & SS.










I begun the painting last night and finished the blue on one of the terminators, however the blue came out a bit to bright I think. I blame this on the crappy light at my work! Will see if I can knock out the blue on another of them when I go back there tonight..


















C&C are very welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the blending, but it does appear to be a bit brighter in tone than your other pieces. Keep up the good work all the same!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Meldon said:


> I decided to do the forcestaff all in bone as you can see from this shot here. I think it came out really good.


Consistantly stunning Meldon. I love the all bone look of the forcestaff.. Consider that idea stolen for my wraithbone weapons for an upcoming eldar project.

Please continue doing what you do because Plogs like this either need a 6th star or a " goes to 11 " option for ratings.

FFX


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Really nice work, don't know why I haven't seen this thread before.  
+rep for really good work.

With eyes, I hate doing them too, but toothpicks tend to work pretty well with holding paint on the tip and being pretty sharp to get the pupils, if no one's told you yet.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> Consistantly stunning Meldon. I love the all bone look of the forcestaff.. Consider that idea stolen for my wraithbone weapons for an upcoming eldar project.
> 
> Please continue doing what you do because Plogs like this either need a 6th star or a " goes to 11 " option for ratings.
> 
> FFX


Thanks for all the kind words 

You are very welcome to steal my staff idea  I like it when I can inspire people to do a bit of "odd" stuff. When I came up with the idea I had decided to do the Eagle in bone but could not settle on the staff handle. Then it dawned on me, if I did it all in bone it would probably look great and it was not something I had seen done before.

You can be sure I will continue, it´s comments like your´s and every one else that read this that keep me going


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

This stuff is just fantastic looking, well done Meldon they are superb.

Thanks for sharing! Have some rep for your efforts


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah... Your work is just superb. 
The clean paint job is kinda what I always thought GW figures should look like. (Can it be the swedish way of thinking?  )


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I had not seen this before. I have just been through the whole lot and i am very impressed. Very neat and clean and far better than anything i have achieved. Would love to see a full army shot at some stage. I particularly like the precision of your highlights and blending. Most impressive. Rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Update Update! =)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome marines Meldon. Excellent Librarian and some promising Terminators by the looks of things + rep


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Carsen said:


> Yeah... Your work is just superb.
> The clean paint job is kinda what I always thought GW figures should look like. (Can it be the swedish way of thinking?  )


Thanks  I´ve always had a hard time doing "dirty" figures so I´m happy people like them the way I´m doing it 



shaantitus said:


> I had not seen this before. I have just been through the whole lot and i am very impressed. Very neat and clean and far better than anything i have achieved. Would love to see a full army shot at some stage. I particularly like the precision of your highlights and blending. Most impressive. Rep


I was actually thinking about doing a new full army pic after I`m done with this months Terminators.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Update Update! =)


Will try to get one up tomorrow morning 



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Awesome marines Meldon. Excellent Librarian and some promising Terminators by the looks of things + rep


I would have done far more on those Terminators by now if Steam haden´t decided to have a stupid "summersale" I don´t get anywhere near the painting table when I´m at home..


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Meldon said:


> Thanks
> I would have done far more on those Terminators by now if Steam haden´t decided to have a stupid "summersale" I don´t get anywhere near the painting table when I´m at home..


What is Steam?

I demand moar Blue.....

FFX


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> What is Steam?
> 
> I demand moar Blue.....
> 
> FFX



Steam is a stupid computer program that right now let´s me buy games way to cheap for my own good.. 

Demand and thou shalt have.. 

________________________________


There was something that bugged me wile I was painting this guy tonight. I diden´t get the feeling that it would look coherent with my other terminators, But I think I have figured out why, No Storm Shields. There is way more open space on them when you use Lightning Claws compared to TH & SS. Anyway I actually managed to get the first one all done :victory:. I think he came out pretty well to.










This was a really crappy picture, took away all the highlights from him...









Maybe it´s only me but I think he looks a little "naked" on this picture, may have something to do with me painting a chaplain and librarian in terminator armour before, They have a loooot of more stuff on..










C&C him!  He´s not matt sealed or anything yet so any suggestions on how to improve him are most welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate. My only complaint, and it is a small one, is that it looks like the white is a bit thick in places, especially on the groin skull. Other than that your blues are still fantastic looking and the greens on the laurels stand out really well. Must see moar!!!!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I second what Midge said, however, your talking about being naked ( The model )....Im sure someone out there got a crazy idea. 

Anyways, I think maybe if you split the storm crest (red cross and skull) in half "white and blue" that that might help with not appearing so naked.

Other then that, he looks super bro!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Looking good mate. My only complaint, and it is a small one, is that it looks like the white is a bit thick in places, especially on the groin skull. Other than that your blues are still fantastic looking and the greens on the laurels stand out really well. Must see moar!!!!!


Yeah, in the pics the white looks a little thick in places so I went to check it out, but it must have been something to do with the light couse what I to could se in the photos I coulden´t see on the model.. :S But I can always improve on my white so on the next one I´m gona slow down a do it better 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I second what Midge said, however, your talking about being naked ( The model )....Im sure someone out there got a crazy idea.
> 
> Anyways, I think maybe if you split the storm crest (red cross and skull) in half "white and blue" that that might help with not appearing so naked.
> 
> Other then that, he looks super bro!


The storm crest.. Did you mean the little shield he has on his shoulder..??


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure it looks thick, I think it lacks some depth to it, personally I like to leave a little grey in the cracks on the white, just to show a little depth on the white!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I might have figured out what it is that's sitting a slight bit odd about the model. It is the groin plate, the white skull in particular. All of the other white/bone areas on the mini have a small amount of blacklining around them to add a degree of depth. The pics don't show that is the case for that area. It's funny how something so small has an impact on the overall work.

That withstanding it's another steller addition to your already magnificent work.


FFX


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I really appreciate all the comments you have given me and I will work a bit more on the Terminator to try and fix it with your help.

Thanks!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Meldon said:


> I really appreciate all the comments you have given me and I will work a bit more on the Terminator to try and fix it with your help.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd hardly call what I did " advice " or "constructive criticism " but moreso an observation. Me giving you painting advice would be like a kindergarten fingerpainter telling Michaelangelo how to paint the Sistine Chapel.


FFX


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Update, Update?


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> I'd hardly call what I did " advice " or "constructive criticism " but moreso an observation. Me giving you painting advice would be like a kindergarten fingerpainter telling Michaelangelo how to paint the Sistine Chapel.
> 
> I don´t think your that bad, I´ve seen what you can do and I think it looks great. I belive you can learn something from everyone
> 
> FFX





Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Update, Update?


 
I have been on a little painting break this weekend but I plan to get working on them tonight again, So an update will come either tomorow or on wednesday


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I belive you wanted an update and here it is. A day late but nobody is perfect, right..? 

The first one is the sligtly modified Terminator I showed you before, not done much on him, added a bit o red to the chest and outlined the groin skull with black but I think it made a world of diffrence, he looks more complete now then what he did before.. :grin:

The skull on the chest looks retarded on the photo but that´s got to do with the angle the photo is taken from.









Nr 2 done!! Quite pleased with how he came out. I added more red details on this the the last one and I think thats the key to these guys, you need some red to further define the blue and white areas. ( Not happy with the photo though, for some reason my camera would not focus on him...)

















And the last one is very much WiP. The blue armour is all done, now it´s just mostly washing and highlightning the details left. But that´s the fun part!









Please let me know what you think


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Looks good.
Think you might need another layer of lighter highlighting, right at the tips of where light would hit and shine and not around all the edges.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I think he looks great so far buddy! I would recommend a little more light thos, pictures seem a little dark. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking very nice Meldon! Egding the groin skull in black on the first guy is a huge improvement indeed and the other two guys are lookin great!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Updating updating 

I don´t know if you guys remember it but a few months ago I started on a Land Speeder. If I had known what a pain the crew would be to paint I would never have bought 2 of them! Well, the first one is now done atleast, it have been standing way to long on my painting desk bugging me that it wasent done.

It looked like this last time I showed it.









Now a few months later it´s finished and looks like this.









































I´m really happy with how it came out but it will take a while before I ever do another one. The crew was as I said a pain to paint and not all to easy to glue into the cockpit either. If you guys out there have a good way to do the Land Speeder crew I would love to hear about it.

C&C are welcome as always


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice and clean work Meldon! A nice addition to your force! I wish that I had some advice to give on the land speeder issue but having never built one I am lamentably unqualified to comment.... 

All the same this one looks great and I like the addition of the chapter and force org shoulder pads. Very nice work man.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Remarkable as always Meldon. Your work is consistantly jaw dropping. The only [ ever so small ] suggestion I'd make to the Landspeeder is to add a bit of blackening to the tips of the multi-melta and the heavy flamer.

Cheers,
FFX


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Nice and clean work Meldon! A nice addition to your force! I wish that I had some advice to give on the land speeder issue but having never built one I am lamentably unqualified to comment....
> 
> All the same this one looks great and I like the addition of the chapter and force org shoulder pads. Very nice work man.





Firefighter X said:


> Remarkable as always Meldon. Your work is consistantly jaw dropping. The only [ ever so small ] suggestion I'd make to the Landspeeder is to add a bit of blackening to the tips of the multi-melta and the heavy flamer.
> 
> Cheers,
> FFX


Thanks guys, it´s really fun to read you comments and it certainly gives me a confidence boost 

About the melta and flamer, I did think about blackening the tips of them during paintscheme planing but I ruled it out. I want it to look as the force just stepped onto the world from orbit and I like to think the Space Marines polish their gear to perfection during transit.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Exceptional work.. Loving your highlighting affects and nice use of the armor color as nice and flat without changing hue. I have the same issue with my weapons... keep them clean!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ummm, I thought a made a post on here about your land speeder but I guess I never hit post.../durrr, slaps forhead!

Well, I think you did a super job on the speed brotha, I can't really give you any advice or pointers because the land speeder I did was the one that was all metal-pre-heresy, I think, and it was for my Dark Angels. She was painted black, not much to work with there...lol!

Given ya some +Rep for a great job buddy!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Alexious said:


> Exceptional work.. Loving your highlighting affects and nice use of the armor color as nice and flat without changing hue. I have the same issue with my weapons... keep them clean!


Thanks! 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ummm, I thought a made a post on here about your land speeder but I guess I never hit post.../durrr, slaps forhead!
> 
> Well, I think you did a super job on the speed brotha, I can't really give you any advice or pointers because the land speeder I did was the one that was all metal-pre-heresy, I think, and it was for my Dark Angels. She was painted black, not much to work with there...lol!
> 
> ...


Sometimes I really wish I hade a black army, all the blue can drive you a bit crazy at times.. 


__________________________________________

5 more terminators finished atlast. They turned out quite good, but the new seal I used on the is a bit diffrent from the previous one. It seems I will never get one thats just like the one before... This one brightend the colours a bit to much. Don´t know if that shows on the pics though.













































And a group shot of all of them.









I know I promised a full army shot when these where done but it´s getting a bit late here for that now, will try to get one up tomorrow.
C&C are welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking fantastic Meldon! Love the guy with the red loin cloth!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work, very cleanly painted. Making me nostalgic for my Ultramarines (not used them in 18months). I had the FW upgrades you have used there, they really make those terms stand out.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i love this work, i used to hate UMs but after seeing your work, i rather like them 

++rep


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn, if your work wasnt so amazing I would be inclined to slay you with fire for playing ultrasmurfs! Just kidding mate, love the terminators! Makes my hate for the pansy bloos lessen a little.:biggrin: Rep is coming your way!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking great Meldon, def a sweet group of Termies you got there!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Phew, two updates in one day! I´m working up a sweat here. 

You guys remeber this one? it was from when I started this plogg and my force where just starting to take shape (in my eyes atleast)









Well, thanks to the painting challange and all of the great feedback I have recivied here on heresy I have been able to sustain my motivation for painting these blue boys. So a great big THANKS! to all of you! 

















Things I´ve added since last army shot:
Librarian
Chaplian
10 Tactical Marines
Command group
Land Speeder
1 Dreadnought
1 Rhino
5 Sniper Scouts
5 Assault Terminators

More will come be sure of that! k:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome work Meldon!!!!!! The army challenge is quite awesome in that regard. Fantastic looking force and I look forward to more!


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Very clean and neat painting, and the Army Challenge totally worked here!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I've just read through your entire log, and my jaw is now lost on my floor. Everything you've done is amazing and you'e just made my like the Ultramarines again. Maybe I need to paint mine as them...

+rep


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

So what will you do now?? New Army? New theme? 
They are lovely by the way.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Awesome work Meldon!!!!!! The army challenge is quite awesome in that regard. Fantastic looking force and I look forward to more!


Thanks Midge, the army challange have been so good for me that I´m already planing on entering next year again 



Mike3D6 said:


> Very clean and neat painting, and the Army Challenge totally worked here!


Thanks alot!



Chris Guard of Mardat said:


> I've just read through your entire log, and my jaw is now lost on my floor. Everything you've done is amazing and you'e just made my like the Ultramarines again. Maybe I need to paint mine as them...
> 
> +rep


Thanks for the kind words, I´ve never been sure why people don´t like the Ultramarines, I think they got loads of character in them. Anyway, I´m happy that I can convert a few of you to start liking them 



Carsen said:


> So what will you do now?? New Army? New theme?
> They are lovely by the way.


I will continue to build on this force, first step is gettin a few more of the models I like, after that the ambition is to start collecting Apoc formations. I´v always loved the look of a big army, so this is gona be my biggest.

That said I don´t mean I will do nothing else, I always have another project that I´m working on at the same time. Right now I´m waiting for my order of BFG ships to drop in. Never tried the game before but it will be fun to se how it works. And if that isen´t enough I have a Skaven army, Beastmen army, a small Tau force, 2 Epic 40K armys and lastly I´m working on a map campaing for the epic armys, So I got plenty of stuff to do yet :grin:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I would love to see my Ork chopping off blue arms and legs, left, center and right. :taunt: C U when my game board is finished. :victory:

And by the way, your certainly know your way with the boys in blue.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Meldon said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I´ve never been sure why people don´t like the Ultramarines, I think they got loads of character in them. Anyway, I´m happy that I can convert a few of you to start liking them


Special snowflake syndrome. 

It's a hipster thing among gaming geeks! :laugh:


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I must ask you: How many layers of shades do you usually do?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

The Great BLUE army is coming along quit nicely my friend, sounds like you have alot on your plate! I wish you lucj with your projects and hope to see you keep plucking away at this army, you've done a great job!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Carsen said:


> I must ask you: How many layers of shades do you usually do?


I usually do 4 layers of blue. All the other colours only get a highlining with a brighter colour, you don´t need that many layers on stuff that isen´t blue..



Time to share my new tank with you guys, I´m really happy with how it came out.. Until I sealed it with the new purity seal.. I don´t like the new bottle I bought, it´s to grainy. I think I will have to stop sealing the models, atleast until I can find a seal that looks like my old one.










In this picture you can really se where the transfer starts and ends and it´s all the purity seals fault. I trid to fix it with a gloss varnish but it diden´t help a bit.. So if you have any great tips on how to fix this I would be really happy 


























Comments will be appricieted


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I recommend Testor's matte finish.

Anywho. Nice looking vindy mate!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey Meldon, another great looking piece mate, as for the transfer...I highly recommend Vallejo Decal Fix and Vallejo Medium. The fix obviously helps fix the transfer to the mini while the Medium softens the transfer. 

First start with a dab of gloss varnish wherever you plan on placing the transfer, then apply the decal fix to the model and then ontop of the decal. After it dries, then apply the Medium. Once that dries apply another layer of gloss varnish on top of the decal followed by a matte varnish.

Hope this helps, its worked perfectly for me with no issues.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I....never thought I'd say this......but..........I actually enjoy Ultramarines now. Your painting is just so crisp. Well done, sir. *starts a slow clap*


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> I recommend Testor's matte finish.
> 
> Anywho. Nice looking vindy mate!


I think I will try that one out, can´t be any worse then the one I use now. Thanks! Now I just have to find out where to get it...



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Hey Meldon, another great looking piece mate, as for the transfer...I highly recommend Vallejo Decal Fix and Vallejo Medium. The fix obviously helps fix the transfer to the mini while the Medium softens the transfer.
> 
> First start with a dab of gloss varnish wherever you plan on placing the transfer, then apply the decal fix to the model and then ontop of the decal. After it dries, then apply the Medium. Once that dries apply another layer of gloss varnish on top of the decal followed by a matte varnish.
> 
> Hope this helps, its worked perfectly for me with no issues.


I have some decall fix, Is the medium a critical part of this process or can you leave it out..??



Minizke1 said:


> I....never thought I'd say this......but..........I actually enjoy Ultramarines now. Your painting is just so crisp. Well done, sir. *starts a slow clap*


I never liked the Ultramarines when I started in the hobby, but they kinda grows on you


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Meldon said:


> I
> 
> Is the medium a critical part of this process or can you leave it out..??


Its VERY VERY important. Thats what helps soften the edges of the transfer so that it blends in better with your model. It also helps if you have to place a decal over a raised or lowered edge/bump/riviot...etc.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, then I will go out on a quest to find that medium the next time I get some time over.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello again. Already done with this months entry to the army challange, last month should be my last one and then I´m done. 

Before we come to the pic I must say that I was on the lookout for some of the medium that DoE recommended, sady I wasen´t able to find any. I did find some other decal fix though that I was told should fix the problem of visible edges on the transfers. Did´t seem to keep it´s promise though, although I haven´t seald this with any varnish as I usually do, so it might be better when I find a good varnish to use.

The pics did sadly turn out a bit dark and grainy but I hope the work anyway.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking piece bud!!! I think that the red/orange lenses really stand out and make the model.


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm loving those tanks, your painting is so clear! Awesome job, keep it up!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Nice looking piece bud!!! I think that the red/orange lenses really stand out and make the model.


Thanks man. Yeah, Since the rest of the tank is almost exclusively blue I need to put in some contrast colours whereever I can. As it is now I think I have found a nice balance but I can always improve so if you se a spot that would benefit from another clolour then blue let me know! 



Oakley said:


> I'm loving those tanks, your painting is so clear! Awesome job, keep it up!


I try hard to keep it as clear as I can, and you can be sure that I´m gone keep it up


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry, for the big absense of posts but my painting motivation took a vacation or something, It was not with me atleast.

But I think it´s back now since I hace actually got some things done the last few days. I completed my Ironclad Dreadnought for the painting challange the very last day o November and I can tell you that´s it´s gona take a looooooong time again before I paint anouther dread. I can´t say what it is with them but every time I have started to paint a dread my painting motivation flies right out of the window. But anyway, here´s the latest addition to my army of blue men 




























Now that the dread is finally done I don´t really know what to pint next, I hace some ideads of what I want to buy but that will have to wait until next years since I can´t afford it right now with christmas coming up and all, Do you guys have any good suggestion to what I could buy and paint next..??

And C&C are welcome as always.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm just heading backwards through the thread now, so I don't know if you have done any already, but if you haven't I'd recommend grabbing some Legion of the Damned. They break up the blue a bit if you get tired of painting the same colour and have some really nice detail.

That said, I'm not sure you should give up the blue any time soon. Your painting is brilliant!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

mate, i really like your painting style, you have done a great job. have you got another pic of the whole force together as it is now? it looks like it's grown quite a bit


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I'm just heading backwards through the thread now, so I don't know if you have done any already, but if you haven't I'd recommend grabbing some Legion of the Damned. They break up the blue a bit if you get tired of painting the same colour and have some really nice detail.
> 
> That said, I'm not sure you should give up the blue any time soon. Your painting is brilliant!


Thanks alot! I haven´t done any Legion of the Damned yet but I´m planing to add atleast 10 of those cool dudes. I`m just waiting for GW to realese them as Finecast as I really don´t like metal minis. They are heavy and the paint chips way to easy on them. But trust me they will appear some day 

And I don´t think I will ever give up on my blue boys, it´s just that from time to time you really need a break from painting blue. But as I always have tons of other projects going at the same time I usally just paint a bit on them until I feel inspired to paint blue again.



TheReverend said:


> mate, i really like your painting style, you have done a great job. have you got another pic of the whole force together as it is now? it looks like it's grown quite a bit


Thanks  I don´t have a new pic of the whole force from the latest I took, ( I think that pic is on page 14) all I have added since then is a vindicator, a whirlwind and now this Ironclad dread.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

wow just went thru this log and man you are doing a fantastic job. i really like the bone force weapon.(consider that a stolen idea lol) and the fact that they are not the poster children but the respectable 3rd company and for that +rep.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems I needed a new project after the last and finall entry in the army painting challange. I did some searching around in all my cabinets here at home and found some marines I almost forgot I have, I haven´t painted these guys before becouse I had some plans to turn them into Vanguard Marines. But as that will very likely never happen I will just make 5 assault marines out of them.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn it's been too long Meldon. Glad to see you're back and still pumping out quality work.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> Damn it's been too long Meldon. Glad to see you're back and still pumping out quality work.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FFX


Thanks, I will try not to diappoint you in the future as well 



I just realised I missed something with the dudes above. I was just sitting down to start putting on the first layer of blue and that´s when I noticed it. I completly forgot to put on the shoulderpads :shok:
Don´t worry though, the completed ones will come with shoulderpads


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great job on the Ironclad mate!

LMAO on the shoulder pads, Ive done that before. Or, I have completly missed painting something and realized I missed it when I was practicaly finished....DOHHH!

Nonetheless, I am sure these guys will turn out wonderful just as all the others you have done before them!

Keep the BIG BLUE going!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Really like the Ultrasmurfs mate, tbh I have nothing against the ultramarines except a bit of the fluff that bigs them up to much and i like to entertain myself (please see my reference to lemon russ' and flashlights)


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Time to revive this plogg 

A while ago I got hit with the blue bug and started working on my Ultramarines again. I bought my self a Land Raider Reedemer to paint for the army painting challenge and my force really need something to transport my Terminators into battle. The choice fell on the Reedemer because I just love the oversized flamers it uses, I have no idea if it´s any good though.

I have gotten a fair bit on the painting part of it, but still have alot left. Here´s where it stands now.

























As you can see most of the blue lining is done. Left to do is
-Last of the blue lining
-Line all the black areas
-Fix all the lenses
-Paint the scrolls and white areas
-The engine exhaust and flamernozzles
-Transfers

Last thing I did last year was build and start to paint these ones.









Well, They have been sitting on my desk for almost 6 months or so now and I finally got my act together and finished them 
I tried a new technique for the sarges helmet, not sure I like the end result though, seems a little to dark and it was hard to get it brighter. It does however gives the helmet a smother highlight compared to the rest of the army.









































That´s it for now, I gotta get back to painting the Land Raider if I´m ever gonna finish it.

C&C are welcome as always


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Well done as always!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful work yet again Meldon. You def have the UltraMarine paint scheme down pack now! Well done Sir!

Now lets see that Raider finished!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Loving the way the Raider is looking man! Good stuff all around.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> Well done as always!





Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Beautiful work yet again Meldon. You def have the UltraMarine paint scheme down pack now! Well done Sir!
> 
> Now lets see that Raider finished!
> 
> ...





Midge913 said:


> Loving the way the Raider is looking man! Good stuff all around.



I think I could paint my Ultramarine scheme blindfolded as it is, I haven´t painted anything on these dudes for the last 6 months but when I completed the assault marines it was like I haven´t painted anything else for these 6 months  And as soon as I buy 5 more assault marines I will be halfway to my target of the entire 3:d Company :biggrin:

Thanks for your support guys


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Meldon Meldon Meldon.... What do we have hear? Some of the best painted marines I have EVER seen. EVER. Your blue technique is wonderful and unique, something so simple yet something I've never seen! Great Work and + rep!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Lethiathan said:


> Meldon Meldon Meldon.... What do we have hear? Some of the best painted marines I have EVER seen. EVER. Your blue technique is wonderful and unique, something so simple yet something I've never seen! Great Work and + rep!


Talk about an ego boost, thanks a lot Lethiathan


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

excellent clean painting, the captain with the lightning swords is awesome. nice work


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

The Land raider is done! It was a very fun tank to paint. I never liked the Raider before becouse I just think it was a little to big. It took to muck space on the tabletop. But after painting it i´ve changed my mind, it´s still big, no question about that. But it´s funniness to paint more then make up for that. More Raiders will be coming, be sure about that 














































Hope you like them


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Time to revive this plog again, I´m currently on vacation so theres not much painting going on. I fact I haven´t even lifted a piantbrush since the vacation began. But before I started the slacking period I did manage to finish my 5 new snipers, and I´ve just now, (3 weeks later) gotten around to take some pictures of them. I think they turned out really good. 










































And here´s a shot of the whole group finished, so far they haven´t achieved much on the battlefield though..


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking real good Meldon! I'm not sure if it was in your log or not but I swear I have seen the cloak technique somewhere before...nonetheless good job on the models mate. Curious tho, why are they not in the UltraMarine color scheme?

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Looking real good Meldon! I'm not sure if it was in your log or not but I swear I have seen the cloak technique somewhere before...nonetheless good job on the models mate. Curious tho, why are they not in the UltraMarine color scheme?
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Thanks 

I put up some pictures of the first 5 I did last year so you should have seen the cloaks somewhere here in my plog before. It´s an odd look for them that I think is kinda uniqe (never seen it on any other models). The reason for them not being blue is a simple one. I think that a sniper wearing blue while trying to hide is a stupid and probably dead sniper. I think the scheme fits their more stealthy roll compared to the other marines


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the redeemer, the blue is excellent, very crisp. The scouts look very nice as well, if a little green. 

There is one thing from a modelling stand point when it comes to LRs though, and this is strictly a personal preference thing, [rant]it's why do people put the sponson weapons in the rear hatch? One thing any body who has ever trained in APCs will attest to is the need to debus while getting covering fire from the vehicle. I for one would not get out a hatch that is within the arc of a weapons system for fear of getting caught in the cross fire, where as I would very confident of getting out behind [/rant] It does look great though.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Loving the redeemer, the blue is excellent, very crisp. The scouts look very nice as well, if a little green.
> 
> There is one thing from a modelling stand point when it comes to LRs though, and this is strictly a personal preference thing, [rant]it's why do people put the sponson weapons in the rear hatch? One thing any body who has ever trained in APCs will attest to is the need to debus while getting covering fire from the vehicle. I for one would not get out a hatch that is within the arc of a weapons system for fear of getting caught in the cross fire, where as I would very confident of getting out behind [/rant] It does look great though.


Yeah I know, I dident think of it until it was all put together and painted though so it was a bit late to do anything about it then. The next one I do will have the sponsons in the front


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Time for a uppdate I feel.

I have been workin on just 2 models lately, but one of them is a bit bigger then the usual inf so it should count for atleast 5-6 of them 
First up is my contribution to the army painting challange of August, I did a Chaplain with a jumppack this month, I really like the model and I love chaplains on the battlefield. More of these will show up in the future 

The reason that there is no text on the tabard is that I though this schould be a new chaplain, newly risen to his rank. He has therefor not been given the time to add devotional text and personal legends to the tabard. I think he as a whole turned out quite good  He´s very light on diffrent colours and such also, I wanted a more uniform look for him, thats why all the metal is in boltgun, I was thinking about doing some of them in gold, but I think I will leave that for my next chaplain.

































Next up is my brand new Stormtalon. another model I love, but in the case of this it´s in part more to battlefield excellence then the model it self, I really like the model, but it was not that fun to paint to be true.


























it was a bit hard to get a good picture of the pilot, the clear plastic keept catching the flash a bit too good 

















A bit of a pic heavy post but I hope you like it.


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Your highlighting is brilliant. This is one of the few times i've seen something bright in 40k and actually liked it.

Stormtalon looks great.

The chaplain is, like most of your mini's, very clean but whats up with the big patches of grey? Is it supposed to be environmental lighting catching the armour or what?


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

The patches of grey are the result of me trying out a new technique, it´s a bit more subtle then on the pictures, the flash made them stand out a bit more then they actually do. But I don´t think I will use that on any more models as it diden´t turn out quite as I wanted it to sadly...


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah, always good trying out new things I guess. Seeing as its black, surely it wouldnt be difficult to go back over and "fix"?

I think I see what you were trying now. Perhaps it was just a case of needing a few more steps with the transition of black to grey? Perhaps even a wash to tie it together? Just an idea :wink:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Meldon the marines are looking awesome, love the Raider and Stormtalon as well.

I didn't really notice the grey patches on the Chaplain until they were pointed out, but I know what you mean about an effect that is subtle IRL, but looks more pronounced in the marco eye of a camera.

In regards to people gluing the sponsons of a Raider to the back. It's how GW do it. I looked it up and sure enough the Land Raider and LR Crusader on the GW website both have their sponsons to the rear (and these -are- the Studio models at that) whilst the Redeemer, in Salamaders colours (and the model chosen for the 360 degree display) has its sponsons to the front.

From a logical side my brain says 'put the sponsons to the front so your Lascannons don't shoot your own Terminators', my eyes say 'but GW has modelled it like this on their Studio model, shouldn't I do it the same' and gaming side of me is saying 'Well if I put the sponsons at the front, I have an additional inch, compared to if it had been at the back'

GW says:


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440276a&prodId=prod1080114 said:


> "This large 101-piece kit can be assembled with the twin-linked lascannon sponsons towards the front or the back of the vehicle"


The Crusader/Redeemer kit details don't say this, but picture speak louder than words... http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440276a&prodId=prod1560025

Back on topic however,

Your Ultramarines are looking fantastic and I look forward to seeing what else you come up with for them mate.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Have you invited a Blood Angel to fly your Stormtalon? Or is it just the standard "red-pilot-armour" of the Ultramarines?


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Vereor said:


> Ah, always good trying out new things I guess. Seeing as its black, surely it wouldnt be difficult to go back over and "fix"?
> 
> I think I see what you were trying now. Perhaps it was just a case of needing a few more steps with the transition of black to grey? Perhaps even a wash to tie it together? Just an idea :wink:


Hmm, you might be on to something there, a black wash may tone it down some and tie it in a little better. I think I will try that as soon as the weekend is over. (At work all weekend)



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Hey Meldon the marines are looking awesome, love the Raider and Stormtalon as well.
> 
> I didn't really notice the grey patches on the Chaplain until they were pointed out, but I know what you mean about an effect that is subtle IRL, but looks more pronounced in the marco eye of a camera.
> 
> ...


That´s where I got the sponsons in the back slots from! I knew I hade seen that somewhere else but could not quite remeber where, thanks!  I havent even thought about the gaming side of putting them in the front, now the next one is definitely putting them in fron on the next one



Moriouce said:


> Have you invited a Blood Angel to fly your Stormtalon? Or is it just the standard "red-pilot-armour" of the Ultramarines?


No, as he´s a pilot and therefore a bit more techmarine oriented the the rest of the "ordinary" marines I have given him the red colours of a techmarine. And I also wanted him to stand out a little bit, in blue armour I think he would have been a bit invisible.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Meldon said:


> Thanks
> 
> I put up some pictures of the first 5 I did last year so you should have seen the cloaks somewhere here in my plog before. It´s an odd look for them that I think is kinda uniqe (never seen it on any other models). The reason for them not being blue is a simple one. I think that a sniper wearing blue while trying to hide is a stupid and probably dead sniper. I think the scheme fits their more stealthy roll compared to the other marines


That's always been my opinion. While Scouts can look crisp and uniform in Chapter colors, it's somewhat absurd, lol.


----------



## Regnear67 (Mar 7, 2012)

very impressive work, keep it up


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Meldon said:


> No, as he´s a pilot and therefore a bit more techmarine oriented the the rest of the "ordinary" marines I have given him the red colours of a techmarine. And I also wanted him to stand out a little bit, in blue armour I think he would have been a bit invisible.


I see!  Didn't know about the red beeing techmarine colour. My mistake, my xeno scum. :biggrin:


----------

